# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Trải nghiệm Far Cry 4 với độ phân giải 4K

## tunghk54

Far Cry 4 đã ra mắt được khoảng hai tháng tuy nhiên mức độ “hot” của nó vẫn chưa có dấu hiệu nào đi xuống. Lý do đơn giản ngoài gameplay mở hấp dẫn thì chỉ còn mức độ đồ họa đỉnh cao. Góp một phần không nhỏ vào thành công đó là từ những công nghệ của NVIDIA. Và sẽ còn tuyệt vời hơn nữa nếu ta trải nghiệm Far Cry 4 ở độ phân giải 4K.

Far Cry 4 được xây dựng dựa trên engine Dunia 2, tuy nhiên đây có vẻ chỉ là một bản nâng cấp so với phiên bản engine đã được dùng ở Far Cry 3 chứ không phải là một bản engine mới hoàn toàn. Có thể cho rằng việc này cũng có ưu điểm của nó, điều này giúp các nhà phát triển game có thể sử dụng những gì mình đã biết vào game, đỡ tốn thời gian nghiên cứu hơn, nhờ đó có thời gian để hoàn thiện sản phẩm của mình.

Chắc các bạn đã biết đến công nghệ của NVIDIA đã đề cập ở trên chính là Gameworks. Theo những gì NVIDIA cung cấp thì bản Gameworks dành cho Far Cry 4 có những công nghệ như HBAO+, TXAA, PCSS, NVIDIA Godrays, HairWorks, 4K support. Vậy thì thực sự những công nghệ đó mang lại cho chúng ta những gì? Chính sự tò mò đó đã khiến mình thử từng chức năng một trên trò chơi bắn súng cực hot này.

_Cấu hình thử nghiệm của mình đây:_
 
​_Một vài hình ảnh thực tế của em GeForce GTX 980 Strix mình đang dùng._



​*Lưu ý: Những ảnh trong bài này mình up fullsize dạng link, mỗi tấm trung bình khoảng 1-2MB, riêng ảnh gốc công nghệ AA trung bình 10MB đuôi .png để ảnh không bị nén. Nếu muốn có cái nhìn trực quan hơn bạn có thể click vào link để xem ảnh fullsize.

*1. HBAO+*

Đầu tiên là HBAO+, một bước tiến mới của chức năng AO (Ambient Occlusion), chức năng tạo bóng đổ đối với các vật thể ở gần nhau, ít nhiều cũng sẽ cản bớt ánh sáng đến với nhau.Và nếu không có chức năng AO này, các vật thể trong khung hình trông sẽ có vẻ như đang “bay” vậy.
_Demo:_

HBAO+


SSBC


SSAO​_Fullsize:_
* HBAO+
* SSBC
* SSAO

Như ảnh mình chụp được ở trên (4K luôn nhé) có thể thấy được với chế độ SSAO, mặc dù vẫn có một ít bóng ở các bề mặt tiếp xúc tuy nhiên không nhiều và nhìn rất giả tạo. Với SSBC, sự khác biệt đã có ở bề mặt tiếp xúc của đống chăn gối. Tuy nhiên HBAO+ lại đổ bóng lên toàn bộ khu vực chứ không phải chỉ với các vật thể với nhau.

_Demo:_

HBAO+


SSBC


SSAO


Off​_Fullsize:_
* HBAO+
* SSBC
* SSAO
* Off


_Demo 2:_

HBAO+


SSBC​_Fullsize:_
* HBAO+
* SSBC

Bên trong nhà safehouse có rất nhiều đồ đạc cũng như nguồn ánh sáng, đó là nơi lý tưởng để kiểm chứng lại lần cuối ứng dụng của AO lên game. Như ảnh trên bạn có thể thấy, từ mode SSBC phần đổ bóng cũng đã kém đi hẵn, để ý dưới gầm giường sẽ thấy bóng của giường hầu như không còn nữa.

​Theo biểu đồ trên thì không thấy sự ảnh hưởng quá nhiều từ AO đến số lượng khung ảnh. Vì vậy, nếu có thể bạn hãy chọn HBAO+ hoặc SSBC để có được trải nghiệm tốt nhất.

*2. TXAA*

Kế đến là một phần có lẽ là khá ngốn tài nguyên, đó là tính năng khử răng cưa AA (Anti Aliasing). Theo NVIDIA thì TXAA là một giải pháp khử răng cưa cho những vật có chuyển động nhiều như những dây cờ treo khắp ở Kyrat hoặc lá cây đung đưa trong gió.

_Demo:_


Off


SMAA


TXAA2


TXAA4​_Fullsize:_
* OFF
* SMAA
* TXAA2
* TXAA4


​Khi tắt thì có lẽ ta không cần bàn đến, còn về TXAA, theo tìm hiểu thì đây là giải pháp tốt nhất dành cho việc khử răng cưa những cảnh chuyển động liên tục (tránh trường hợp tốc độ xử lý không nhanh bằng tốc độ di chuyển của vật, nhưng trường hợp này mình không gặp khi sử dụng GTX 980). Tuy nhiên khi sử dụng độ phân giải 4K thì vấn đề khử răng cưa không cần nữa, chưa kể đến ảnh hưởng đến hiệu năng của khử răng cưa.

*3. PCSS:*

Khi xem đoạn trailer về các công nghệ của gameworks, có lẽ cái PCSS là công nghệ mang lại trải nghiệm “thực tế” nhất cho người chơi game, vì vậy chắc chắn mình sẽ thử công nghệ này.

_Demo:_

Low


Medium


High


Very High


Ultra


Soft Shadow​_Fullsize:_
* Low
* Medium
* High
* Very High
* Ultra
* Soft Shadow


Nếu nhìn các hình trên, có thể bạn sẽ thắc mắc rằng nhìn cái “soft shadow” và “high” cũng mờ mờ giống nhau mà. Mình cũng thấy như vậy nhưng sau khi xem xét kĩ thì cái mờ của “high” cũng như những mode thấp hơn chỉ là mờ tất cả, còn “soft shadow” là mờ phần cạnh, giống với thực tế nhất. Và phần đổ bóng này theo cảm nhận của bản thân mình thì không hề ảnh hưởng đến trải nghiệm game thậm chí ở độ phân giải 4K, các bạn thử bật max luôn xem sao!?

*4. Enhanced Godray*

_Demo:_

Off


Volumetric Fog


Enhanced​_Fullsize:_
* Off
* Volumetric Fog
* Enhanced

Công nghệ này cũng là một công nghệ mang lại trải nghiệm thực tế không kém gì PCSS cả. Hãy nhìn bộ ảnh so sánh trên bạn sẽ thấy được sự khác biệt giữa có và không. Mode “volumetric fog“ hầu như chỉ tạo được luồng ánh sáng nhưng trông khá giả, với mode “enhanaced” thì tất cả trở nên chân thực hơn hẵn khi ta có thể hình dung được chiều sâu môi trường nhờ vào lớp sương mù dày đặt hơn. Và với mình, công nghệ này không gây ảnh hưởng đến trải nghiệm game thậm chí ở độ phân giải 4K. Bạn cứ yên tâm mà bật nhé.

*5. Hairworks:
*
_Demo:_

Off


On


Simulated
​Cái tên nói lên tất cả, công nghệ này chuyên về… lông lá như hình ở trên nên cũng không có gì để nói. Các bạn có thể sẽ thắc mắc rằng "simulated" có vẻ khá giống với "on" tuy nhiên, "simulated" có mô phỏng chuyển động của con vật chứ không chỉ hiển thị như vậy rồi thôi. (Do con heo rừng này tấn công mình dữ quá nên đành phải xuống tay cho nó nằm xuống để có thể chụp hình được [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] )

_Fullsize:_
* 2K Off
* 4K Off

* 2K On
* 4K On

* 2K Simulated
* 4K Simulated

Và đặc biệt với công nghệ này, nếu bạn muốn thấy rõ và đẹp thì độ phân giải 4K là thích hợp nhất, vì 2K hầu như mình chỉ thấy được một đống “bùi nhùi” thôi.

*6. 4K support:*

Cuối cùng mà nói, tất cả những ảnh trên đều được chụp ở độ phân giải 4K, mình chọn Far Cry 4 để thử hệ thống 4K này vì nó là trò chơi có nhiều hỗ trợ nhất từ gameworks. Ảnh này các bạn nên xem fullsize thì mới thấy được điểm khác nhau.

_Fullsize:_
* 2K
* 4K

Rõ ràng có thể thấy ảnh 4K luôn luôn nét hơn, bạn có thể tận mắt nhìn thấy từng bông lúa trên cánh đồng cũng như chất lượng texture cao hơn, bạn sẽ thấy điều đó ở ảnh so sánh 2K và 4K của công nghệ hairworks, hãy để ý đến texture trên thân súng, với 2K bạn sẽ không thấy được tình trạng trầy trụa của khẩu AK47.

Tụ chung lại mà nói, chỉ mỗi công nghệ TXAA là ảnh hưởng mạnh đến trải nghiệm game nhất, còn lại những công nghệ khác hầu như không ảnh hưởng, hoặc ảnh hưởng rất ít, tin tốt là ở độ phân giải 4K thì việc khử răng cưa hầu như không cần thiết vì độ chi tiết của nó đã quá cao, nên bạn có thể thoải mái để ở mức SMAA như profile Ultra đã đặt sẵn. Và mình tin chắc với các bạn rằng, sau khi trải nghiệm 4K, bạn sẽ khó lòng quay lại với 2K lắm đấy.

----------

